
Behind the Velvet Ropes of Facebook’s Private Groups - c_r_w
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/16/business/behind-the-velvet-ropes-of-facebooks-private-groups.html
======
c_r_w
A very smart direction for Facebook. However, I can't help but feel
disappointed that another facet of human discourse will be locked up in
Facebook's ever-expanding monopoly of walled gardens. I am reminded of
Matrix.org's existential struggle for survival; there need to be alternatives.

